# Medical Benefits with the PR VISA under 189 category



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all,
Please provide some details regarding the medical benefits for the people applied for PR VISA under 189 category.

All your help is appreciated !!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

What do you mean medical benefits?

Have you been granted or just applied for your visa?


----------



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

I got the grant letter under 189 last month only....


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

So once you are resident in Australia you are entitled to medicare which pays for some not all of health costs. You pay out and re claim part of that amount from Medicare. Nobody gets dental care, everyone gets limited extras such as physio, mental health care etc. You will also pay higher taxes if you do not take out private medical insurance.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

To add to what shel said, you're also covered for visits to public hospitals and any procedures that take place there. However, ambulance rides are NOT covered by medicare and can be extremely costly so if you can't afford to take out private insurance or don't want to - do yourself a favour and take out ambulance cover (it's something like $79/year for a family - pennies really, when you consider that a single ambulance ride can cost in excess of $3000).


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> To add to what shel said, you're also covered for visits to public hospitals and any procedures that take place there. However, ambulance rides are NOT covered by medicare and can be extremely costly so if you can't afford to take out private insurance or don't want to - do yourself a favour and take out ambulance cover (it's something like $79/year for a family - pennies really, when you consider that a single ambulance ride can cost in excess of $3000).


Yikes! 3K!! We were given a free ride to "nearest" hospital in Canada..Its under Emergency services I believe. Canada is heaven in terms of health care


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yikes! 3K!! We were given a free ride to "nearest" hospital in Canada..Its under Emergency services I believe. Canada is heaven in terms of health care


There is still a co-payment for ambulance rides in most Canadian provinces but it's pretty minimal, about $50 in Ontario. But there are a lot of problems with the health care system there - wait times at emergency rooms can be ridiculously long (12 hours or more), and a lot of people have trouble finding a GP because they are often not taking new patients. If you need a specific procedure you can still be waiting months for treatment because the wait lists are so long, which prompts wealthier Canadians to go down to the States to get, say, a hip replacement. There is often talk of emulating the Australian model (having a private health care system alongside the public system) to take the burden off of the public health care system. Neither system is perfect but I think the Australian model works better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

findraj said:


> Yikes! 3K!! We were given a free ride to "nearest" hospital in Canada..Its under Emergency services I believe. Canada is heaven in terms of health care


 Yes ridiculous cost and it doesn't matter if you didnt phone or want it. I read about a British girl who fell off her push cycle, had minor scratches and was ok but a member of the public had phoned an ambulance. They turned up, she sent them away and she was billed. She tried to argue that she didnt need, want or use it but she had to pay!


----------



## chawla.gaganpreet (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys for all your advice, I will definitely take care of these points. 

One question that there in my mind, what all should be covered under insurance policies, and at what price, I am 29 yrs of age.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

chawla.gaganpreet said:


> Thanks a lot guys for all your advice, I will definitely take care of these points.
> 
> One question that there in my mind, what all should be covered under insurance policies, and at what price, I am 29 yrs of age.


Have a look at iselect.com.au for insurance plans and pricing.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Sorry to dig up the old thread, but a quick question: Is a PR holder eligible for healthcare benefits the day he enters Australia or is there a timeframe after which you are entitled for the benefits?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You can apply for Medicare as soon as you arrive in Australia and will then be covered immediately.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You can apply for Medicare as soon as you arrive in Australia and will then be covered immediately.


Ah thats great. Does it also cover major things like pregnancy?

So whats the 2yr waiting period for PR holders then?


----------



## icy207 (Sep 28, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Ah thats great. Does it also cover major things like pregnancy?
> 
> So whats the 2yr waiting period for PR holders then?


i like to know this question too.i am granted with 190 visa. 
are we covered for medial like GP visits as soon as we arrive au? 
and childbirth?


----------



## icy207 (Sep 28, 2015)

icy207 said:


> i like to know this question too.i am granted with 190 visa.
> are we covered for medial like GP visits as soon as we arrive au?
> and childbirth?


Oops just saw the above post, medical cover immediately.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Ah thats great. Does it also cover major things like pregnancy?
> 
> So whats the 2yr waiting period for PR holders then?


You're probably referring to the 2-year wait for government Centrelink benefits (e.g. welfare).


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

3br4h!m said:


> Ah thats great. Does it also cover major things like pregnancy? So whats the 2yr waiting period for PR holders then?


Pregnancies are covered but only if you attend a public hospital. And GP visits and tests such as ultrasounds will still incur an out of pocket expense.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

preganancy costs around $7000 to $10000 .... if u have no insurance and medicare....


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

jayptl said:


> preganancy costs around $7000 to $10000 .... if u have no insurance and medicare....


Insurance and Medicare? Do you need both?

And whats the cost like if you have just Medicare vs Both Medicare and Insurance?

Thanks!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

3br4h!m said:


> Insurance and Medicare? Do you need both? And whats the cost like if you have just Medicare vs Both Medicare and Insurance? Thanks!


You don't need private cover if you don't mind going to a public hospital


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> You don't need private cover if you don't mind going to a public hospital


And public hospitals by the way are of excellent quality - at least that's what I've heard.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

gurudev said:


> And public hospitals by the way are of excellent quality - at least that's what I've heard.


Some are better than others.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

But you have to get registered a year in advance of your pregnancy i read somewhere. 

Also, wondering whats the cost like for preg at public hospital?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

Registering a year in advance is for private insurance. It is almost free in a public hospital. You mostly see midwives but they call in doctors when needed. I think they only give you one or two scans free, unless more are medically needed. You can choose to pay for additional scans.


----------



## rafaelisabella (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi mates, sorry to bug this thread, however I was looking at an information from the Medicare website regarding a 2yr waiting period for newly arrived residents: Newly Arrived Resident's Waiting Period - Department of Human Services

Do you guys know if this waiting period also applies for 189 visa holders? I have just landed in Australia with my wife and she's pregnant, so we're afraid she may not have her delivery covered.

Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rafaelisabella said:


> Hi mates, sorry to bug this thread, however I was looking at an information from the Medicare website regarding a 2yr waiting period for newly arrived residents: Newly Arrived Resident's Waiting Period - Department of Human Services Do you guys know if this waiting period also applies for 189 visa holders? I have just landed in Australia with my wife and she's pregnant, so we're afraid she may not have her delivery covered. Thanks in advance for your replies!


The two year waiting period is for Centrelink benefits and payments not Medicare. You're eligible for Medicare immediately as a PR. You need to register for it at a Medicare office.


----------

